# Which Shotgun do you prefer and why



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

Hello all, I have a good friend who is looking to purchase a new shotgun. He is interested in which one all you hunters prefer. He is looking to get a pump action vs. a semi. I have a Benelli super nova and let him borrow it to try for a while. He really liked it, but he was wondering about the Winchester SXP. But he is open to really any suggestions. He will be using it for everything from duck hunting, to trap shooting. Any advice will help. Thanks.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I purchased a Winchester SXP last year and used it for waterfowl. I like the shotgun, it fits good, shoots good, cycles fast and feels a lot like my SX3. All in all I have been very satisfied with it.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

My buddy is in the same EXACT dilemma. He loves my Benelli, but is interested in the SXP. Fowlmouth have you tried the Benelli or Mossberg 500? Just curious if you had any side by side for us.

Also, be brutal. Any downsides you have encountered with your SXP?


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I will give you a run down on what I have found for several shotguns. 
My girls shoot the Mossberg Bantam 500, it has been a solid functioning gun. I don't care for the thumb safety, but I'm just use to having it in front of or behind the trigger guard like on all my other guns. I have never owned a Benelli Nova, I have several friends that shoot them and seem to like them. I have seen more than one firing pin break on the Benelli Nova in hunting situations. Another gun I purchased new was a Mossberg 835, I absolutely hated that gun. It didn't swing well for me, had more felt recoil than any of my other shotguns and I didn't like the safety. I purchased a new Remington 870 Super Mag and it had a nice feel and swing to it. It didn't cycle for crap and in between pumps a live shell would fall out the bottom. That gun cost me a lot of birds. I picked up the Winchester SXP because I have the SX3 and have had excellent results from it, they feel the same and cosmetically they look a lot a like. (well close for one being a pump and the other an auto) I found myself grabbing the SXP more times last season than my SX3. I absolutely enjoyed shooting a pump again. No problems with cycling issues or anything else with the SXP so far with one season under it's belt. (It is made in Turkey) One other thing with my SXP is the barrel was stamped "Wincester" from the factory. I talked with Winchester and e-mailed them photos of their mistake. They offered to replace it and assured me there were only a handful of those that hit the market. I said screw it and kept the thing for nostalgic reasons. I have a one of a kind.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Thanks fowl... He likes being different and none of us have the SX3 so he was leaning that route. We don't know anyone with it though so there was a true, utah in field test concern. Sounds like he will be happy with it.


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

Thanks for the good info.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I will also add that I shoot between 3-4 cases of shells during waterfowl season, so the guns get heavily used. I don't baby them, but I do clean them regularly. I have had a Winchester Ranger pump for 30 years and it has always worked well, and still gets used a few times a year. Here's the link about my SXP, I have never seen another one stamped wrong.
http://utahwildlife.net/forum/18-firearms-reloading/49650-whats-wrong-photo.html


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

I have a benelli nova and I love it. I was debating between it and a SXP and then I found a used nova for a price I couldn't pass up and have been happy with it. I have never shot the SXP but I've heard good things about it and it feels good in the hand.


----------



## fishreaper (Jan 2, 2014)

If the winchester sxp is anything like my winchester m1300 I love so dearly, then I can't see how it would ever let him down.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

As I get older, I realize that I need one shotgun of each gauge. Different tools for different projects type thing. 

I love my Benelli SBE-II for waterfowl, my Citori 12 gauge for pheasants, and I love my ugly 410 single shot for grouse. 

Point is, I'd buy a shotgun for my intended hunt. But if you are in a position where that doesn't work, I'd buy a Benelli Super Nova in a camo finish. Good gun, reliable, and the finish is durable. 

Or I'd buy an 870 Wingmaster. They are nice looking and the best selling pump of all time. They are very reliable and the Wingmaster model has a very nice finish. 

Honorable mention would go to the Browning BPS and Ithaca shotguns. Both are pumps and bottom eject which is nice for the duck blind.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I have yet to find a shotguns that doesn't shoot low and behind the bird.

.


----------



## ted (Oct 22, 2011)

Bax* said:


> Or I'd buy an 870 Wingmaster. They are nice looking and the best selling pump of all time. They are very reliable and the Wingmaster model has a very nice finish.


I second this, mainly because Remingtons fit me well. Was all set to buy a 20ga Wingmaster as my first new shotgun... until I spent the money on a Zoli o/u from 1976.


----------



## Shunter (Jul 23, 2014)

Something that can take up to 3.5" shells for sure. I prefer synthetic so scratches don't bother me as much compared to wood.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

FYI, he bought that SXP. We have gone through a couple hundred shells. Pretty sweet gun.


Still prefer the nova...


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

I have a few but they are all older type models. I am partial to Remington's and have several older 1100's and an older 870 Wingmaster. I bought one of the newer Remington 870's and after one season sold it, nowhere near the quality of my 1974 Wingmaster. Didn't care for it's fit or workmanship. I also have an older Browning B2000 that is a sweet shooting gun too. I've heard good things about the Winchester pump's but have never used one. Wouldn't mind trying one out sometime.


----------



## hondodawg (Mar 13, 2013)

870 wingmaster. Would like to buy a real nice auto and O/U someday


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Shunter said:


> Something that can take up to 3.5" shells for sure. I prefer synthetic so scratches don't bother me as much compared to wood.


 You don't necessarily need a 3 1/2" chambered shotgun for waterfowl. 
2 3/4" and 3" shells are plenty if you can hit the bird. I have found no advantage in using 3 1/2" shells. JMO


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Fowlmouth said:


> You don't necessarily need a 3 1/2" chambered shotgun for waterfowl.
> 2 3/4" and 3" shells are plenty if you can hit the bird. I have found no advantage in using 3 1/2" shells. JMO


When I bought my SBE-II, I thought that 3.5's were a necessary evil. But I have never found a real need to use them.

3" are enough for me.


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

Fowlmouth said:


> You don't necessarily need a 3 1/2" chambered shotgun for waterfowl.
> 2 3/4" and 3" shells are plenty if you can hit the bird. I have found no advantage in using 3 1/2" shells. JMO


Agreed, in fact a 12ga isn't necessary either. I now do about 95% of my hunting with a 20ga or 28ga.

The main advantages of a 20ga over a 12ga are lighter carry weight, they are typically more "whippy" that allow faster target acquisition. They also have less recoil which means you're back on target quicker for follow up shots. The advantages of 12ga over 20ga is more shot in the pattern or ability to use larger shot (longer range) and still maintain enough pellets in the pattern. For slow moving targets, many believe a heavier gun give more consistent swing through the target.

Think about what kind of hunting you'll be doing. If it is all around meaning doves, quail, chukar, grouse, ducks and ocassionally geese and turkey, I've come to realization that a 20ga semi auto is the best all around gun for all types of shotgun hunting. My friends and family have finally realized and caught on to this, but it takes a couple hunts with a light 20ga auto and they quickly switch over. That is just my opinion.


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

Fowlmouth said:


> You don't necessarily need a 3 1/2" chambered shotgun for waterfowl.
> 2 3/4" and 3" shells are plenty if you can hit the bird. I have found no advantage in using 3 1/2" shells. JMO


I have been noticing those who use 3.5" rounds mainly have them to "sky Bust" the birds. I am not a big fan of that. When out in the marsh, I can't believe when you see birds going over someone pretty high and then they start to shoot. You owe it to the birds not to do that.

For me, I use 3" and that works great for me. But I have to say thanks for the info / opinion on a semi auto 20 gauge. That just gives me something to think about. I have my first short barrel 20 ga. pump still. I love to shoot it. I do so much better with it than my 12's.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Over the years I've bought many different guns: rifles... pistols, smokepoles, but not a shotgun. I'm still using my Rem1100 that was given to me by my dad when I was 12. I keep thinking I should upgrade it, but it just works great and has too much nostalgia to hunt with anything else.


-DallanC


----------

